# Ground Cover or Landscaping Grass



## goReptiles (Apr 3, 2014)

Are there any good ground cover or landscaping grasses that are safe for an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Dizisdalife (Apr 3, 2014)

Several of the pet supply companies offer seed mixes developed for tortoises. Two that I have ordered from are Tortoisesupply.com and Carolina Pet Supply. Another good source is peaceful Valley Farms. I have planted their horse pasture mix, but they have all sorts of seeds available. Their link is https://www.groworganic.com/


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 4, 2014)

Oooo I haven't heard of that site before I want to order from them!


----------



## Saleama (Apr 4, 2014)

It is not as pretty as some other covers like monkey grass and such, but I lined my garden with the pasture mix seed and it looks ok. I am more concerned with function over form though and while it looks less attractive to me, it is WAY more attractive to the torts AND, they can eat it!  Also, you get enough to plant a small pasture with it. I filled 2 giant coffee cans with the seeds I did not use this year from the 5lb bag.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks. I have broadleaf and browsing grass seeds from there. I guess i will plant those. I just didn't know if there was anything more ornamental and safe. I did see where carex (sedge) was safe, so I may see if i can find some just to line the inside of the enclosure with... I purchased some hostas that i hope come in soon, so they'll grow up this year. I may dig up the hostas I had planted at my mom's. I guess the ground cover will just be broadleaf seed mix.

Saleama, where did you get the pasture mix? What's in it?

Joe, which seeds did you buy from that site? I'm looking at the mix of arugula, mizuna, red kale, and tatsoi to sprinkle in the enclosure- thoughts?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 4, 2014)

Dichondra is a ground cover and my torts like to eat it. Kinda pretty. Or any clover will work, especially in shady areas.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2014)

Clover , alfalfa, and any of the squash plants make great ground cover. They can eat the leaves and blossoms of pumpkin or zucchini or an other of the squashes and they make a great little shade canopy too. I've raised lots of sulcata babies under various squash canopies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 4, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Dichondra is a ground cover and my torts like to eat it. Kinda pretty. Or any clover will work, especially in shady areas.



Dichondra needs a warm environment, right? Seems to me, I remember as a kid growing up in Southern California, a crotchety old neighbor had a dichondra lawn and when we'd have a frost, it was great fun to run across his lawn and have him yell at us.
The old, â€œHey you damn kids! Get off my lawn!" It was a simpler time.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Apr 4, 2014)

goReptiles said:


> Thanks. I have broadleaf and browsing grass seeds from there. I guess i will plant those. I just didn't know if there was anything more ornamental and safe. I did see where carex (sedge) was safe, so I may see if i can find some just to line the inside of the enclosure with... I purchased some hostas that i hope come in soon, so they'll grow up this year. I may dig up the hostas I had planted at my mom's. I guess the ground cover will just be broadleaf seed mix.
> 
> Saleama, where did you get the pasture mix? What's in it?
> 
> Joe, which seeds did you buy from that site? I'm looking at the mix of arugula, mizuna, red kale, and tatsoi to sprinkle in the enclosure- thoughts?



Not sure which site you are referring to. I have bought several times from each of them. I like the Testudo mix (lots of broadleafs, carrots, dill, clovers, nice stuff)from Tortoisesupply.com, and the horse pasture mix from Peaceful Valley Farms. It produces lots of tall grass (fescue and orchard grass). I have also purchased various flower seeds and some vegetables, like turnip, squash, and kale. I have a lot of plantain coming in this year, so that must have come in one of the seed mixes. I think it may have been the Testudo mix. Hope this helps.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 5, 2014)

Diz, sorry I was referring to groworganic.com.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Apr 5, 2014)

goReptiles said:


> Diz, sorry I was referring to groworganic.com.


The main seed mix I got from groworganic.com was the Premium Horse Pasture mix. You can find it here.
http://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html

It produces a lot of grass. The grasses are mainly cool weather grasses, so I am not sure how they will fair in the Southern Cal summer heat. The ryes may not make it, but I am certain the orchard grass will do okay. If not, I have plenty more seed for fall.

Here is a shot of one of the planted areas. It was all cut to 4 inches a month ago.




What my tortoise dosen't eat I cut and dry for hay. If you let it get too tall it gets bitter and the tortoise doesn't go for it. Right now I still have lots of mallow so Chuck is feasting on that and ignoring the grasses.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 11, 2014)

I planted some grazing tortoise mix along the edges. I'm waiting for my hostas, but it'll be another few weeks. 

What about geraniums? I read were ivy geranium and other species provide good cover.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 12, 2014)

i bought zonal geraniums. I want to make sure I'm good to plant inside the enclosure.


----------

